# Show Lead & Collar Recommendations



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello, what would you all recommend for a show lead/collar for a beginner? I start classes next month with my six month golden and have no idea what to get. Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can take classes with a simple buckle collar and a skinny lead from a petstore. 

No harnesses or prongs.

If you find that you really are enjoying the handling classes and are definitely going to show... 

Then I suggest ordering from someplace like this:

Braided Slip Leads

^ skinny 4 ft braided lead.

And call them up to discuss what kind of collar you should buy. They sell both chains and slip collars.

If there are shows in your area before you actually are going to show - you could probably go to check the vendors to see if anyone selling nice cheap leads and can help measure a collar that your pup can wear and grow into a little. 


*** There are places to buy fancy leads from.. but I'd probably try to get past 5 shows and still want to keep going before I order a fancy lead.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Show leads vary greatly from slip style to martingale to chain and lead. Your personal preference plays into this as well as your dogs coat. Fit is important so if you can go to a show and select one there. It's very possible that your instructor will introduce you to the different types of collars and leads in your class and may have some samples for you to try. I have used soft braided nylon leashes three or four foot usually with hex braided chains those chains I found did not cut or catch in the long hairs and the gold color blended in well with their coats or martingales made of the same braid as my leashes. I liked these over leather as they were soft and were easy to keep bundled in my hand or to roll up quickly into my hand. This is what a hex lead looks like The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies 
the picture is clickable. and this is the style of lead I like the best for my personal choice http://www.3cdog.com/product_info.php?cPath=28_31&products_id=261
You could email your instructor and ask if they cover leash options in class.


----------

